# 6 Amps = how many watts?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am sure this has been mentioned on here bit I cant see the wood for the trees.

The campsite I am staying on in March in Italy is 6.00 amps included. 

How many watts is this?

I can pay 2.00 euro per night for a total of 16.00 amps. 

My water boiler is 850 watts. Plus the fridge, lights, free standing portable radio and the leisure battery charger.

I also take a small convector heater which is 800/1200/2000 watts depending on the setting. 

Late March I would (HOPE) not to need much background heat.

Any electricians who can help - please do!

Thank you

Rapide561


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

6amps at 230 volts (volts x amps) = 1380 watts so with that little lot running together if there are any pitch trips you will trip it.

peedee


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*Amps and Watts*

Hello Rapide561.

You ask how many watts is 6amps. It all depends on the voltage. 
Example 230 volts would be 1380 watts or 1.38 Kw. You multiply the voltage by the amps which gives you the watts. So it all depends on the voltage. You should be OK in Italy with the basic items. Hope this helps.


----------



## 93316 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide561

I think what you do is multiply the volts (240) by the amps (6) and this gives you the value in Watts (1440)

240 x 6 = 1440

If you want to convert it the other way Watts into Amps you Divide the volts by the Watts and that will give you Amps.

I am 90% sure this is how its is done, maybe some will confirm this.

Ian


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Peedee

It looks like we think alike, are you a spark by any chance.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

From my schooldays, long time ago, the easy way to remember is W=AxV (Wave)

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Watts*

Thanks everyone.

I can't remember learning that at school. In all honesty I was usually growing potatoes to flog to the neighbours!

Rapide561


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

O-level Physics


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapede 

Where on earth in Italy did you find a 6 amp supply my experience shows what they advertise to what they actually have is not using conventional mathematics. For example come 1700 hours you only have to look at the stanchion box and it trips out. I think when they originally designed the site they may have had a 6 amp supply, but when you then increase the number of pitches they seem to forget about the electrics the same with the toilet facilities. Its all good for a laugh. Please ensure you have you fridge on gas as they don't like running on less than 200volts and will soon defrost. You may also find it a help if you remove the covers over the fridge vents. 
All in all Italy is a great place and they have a very acceptable way of life in you mix in with them. 
Have a good trip 
Richard863


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Its this W = V x I Where W = Watts V= Volts I = Amperes

So V = W/I

and I = W/V

Ex Senior lecturer 
and Electronics Senoir Technician


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*sites*

Hi Richard 863

This is the site

www.campingamicidilazise.it

Not stayed at this one before but want to try as it is one of only three on Garda that is open all year!

Rapide561


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Just a little bit more information,
230 V is the nominal European voltage.
This is a compromise to try and harmonise all the disparate voltages accross Europe. If i remember correctly it offically is 230 +10% - 15%
That means that the voltage you get in Europe can range from 195.5 to 253.
This was done to allow manufacturers to product one product for the whoel of europe, No more switching the voltage on the transformer needed. 
This is why a lot of people may notice a big difference in performance in items like microwaves or fridges when traveling from the UK (240 high Voltage) to other (200 to 220) 
I know there was a low Voltage directive out of brussels where everyone was to be at 230V max by 2003 but I guess only the UK followed this !

So if you are working out what you can run bring a cheap digital multimeter and you can measure it :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Hi Rapede
> 
> Where on earth in Italy did you find a 6 amp supply my experience shows what they advertise to what they actually have is not using conventional mathematics. For example come 1700 hours you only have to look at the stanchion box and it trips out. Richard863


Time for a lesson in Diversity? In your house you will have many 13A sockets; try taking 13 Amps out of each one and your house system will soon fall over as well. This is because the supply to your house might be capable of delivering just 80A (or 60 or 100).

What is relied upon is that you wont want everything on at once. This is known as diversity. For example I could get close to overloading my 32A kitchen circuit if I put my oven on and all four induction hobs at the same time as a kettle but in practice this will never happen even if I turn them all on because both the oven and the hobs cycle their power requirements and soon they will be out of sync and demanding their power at different times.

Under our design rules and best practise you are allowed to assume diversity if it wasn't so just about every household would be resticted to 6 single socket outlets.

I don't know what the Italians are allowed for diversity or even if their sites have to follow the rules in practice but the only way is to stagger the use of electricity.

Regards Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hello Peedee
> 
> It looks like we think alike, are you a spark by any chance.


No RainDancer, not a true electrician although my proffession demanded I knew a lot about electrics and electronics, but as someone has already pointed out it was taught at school along with ohms law and the Leclanché cell. The later is in use in your leisure and engine batteries.

peedee


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

In my RN apprenticeship days I was always taught to remember that stalwart lady Ivy Watts when I needed to do simple calculations with Current (I), Voltage (V) or Power (Watts). Ivy Watts equates to IxV=W (or Current times Voltage equals Watts). Once you remember that you can shuffle the formula how you like; V=W/I, I=W/V. Hope this helps!
Refuel
(FIIE) (Fellow of the Institute of Incorporated Engineers - formerly the Institute of Electronic and Electrical Incorporated Engineers)
PS I sometimes wish I could remember all the other formulae as well!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*A Lesson In Ohms Law*

How to stretch a simple question into a dozen or more posts ? ... use Ohms Law.. It's elementary ..

Watt is the unit of Energy ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At the risk of sounding pedantic (ok I'm a pedant) can I make one or two minor adjustments to what has gone before.

ScotJimland might be implying that the Watt is a unit of energy it is not it is a unit of power. The Watthour (Wh) is the Unit of electrical energy equivalent to the power of one watt operating for one hour

*The voltage.* From * 1 January 1995 *the nominal voltage across Europe has been 'harmonised' at 230V.

This is not a real change, since the former 240V countries, including the UK, have in the first stage of voltage harmonisation a tolerance of 230V -6% to +10% (i.e. 216.2 - 253V) as compared with the 'old' limits of 240V ±6% (i.e. 225.6 - 254.4V). However, the former 220V countries (most of Continental Europe) have limits of 230V -10% to +6% (207 - 243.8V).

The Electricity Safety, Quality and Continuity Regulations 2002, which came into force on the 31st January 2003, formally confirm the UK standardised supply voltage tolerances at 230V -6% to +10%.

Plans to harmonise the whole of Europe to 230V ±10% (i.e. 207 - 253V), which were due to be applied from 1st January 2003, have been postponed until 2008 at the earliest. Despite this postponement, any equipment intended for use anywhere in Europe and carrying the 'CE' mark will have to be capable of working over this wide range. Furthermore, the Institution of Electrical Engineers recommended in a 1996 report that for safety all electrical equipment needed to be tested across the range 230V +10% to -14%. This allowed for the lower and higher limits plus an allowance of 4% for voltage drops within the installation.(4% is the voltage drop allowed by the wiring regulations)

More significantly, because the old UK limits of 225.6 - 254.4V lie almost entirely within the new limits of 216.2 - 253V, there has been no incentive at all for the suppliers of 415/240V nominal AC mains power to make a real change, just to 're-label' the supply nominal and tolerances.

(Intriguingly, there has been one example of a necessity for a 'real' change: 250V nominal (440/254V three-phase) supplies, found particularly in Scotland, are definitely outside the new limits, and in this case it has made sense to make a genuine reduction, not to 240V but to the new 230V standard.)

*If you are lost by this complexity never mind just remember we have been 230V for over ten years so view any electrician that refers to 240V with suspicion.*

Yours Pedantically and a little off topic :wav:

SallyTrafic (No longer an FIIE)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Another contribution from the dim and distant past:

Imagine a triangle with a horizontal line across the middle, in this upper portion is a 'W'
Divide the lower half with a vertical line, in the left insert an 'A', in the right insert a 'V'. (wish I had a scanner  )

Cover, 4 eggs, the W and you have A x V gives the wattage :!: 

Cover the A and you have wattage divided by voltage :!: 

Handy pnemonic: Wives aren't Virgins

Another formula pnemonic that works in the same way:

Virgins are Rare (Volts, Amps, Resistance)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sally trafic

You could not get more than 30 Amperes from your 13A sockets in total if you had them al on at the same time

That is if they have been properly connected up

The 13 A sockets are connected to a ring mains
For the lay man they are connected in parallel with each Live terminal to the same "Supply" wire and each Neutral to the same "Return" wire

The whole ring circuit SHOULD be protected with a 30A fuse or equivalent circuit breaker

Correct about the cooker though

BA(Hons) HNC FTC CGLI Adv ONC Elect & Mech Cert Ed
Ex MIEEE 15 years Senior Lecturer in Electronics & Control Engineering 
20 Years Cheif Technician in a research Group


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

PamNPete said:


> Hi Sally trafic
> 
> You could not get more than 30 Amperes from your 13A sockets in total if you had them al on at the same time
> 
> ...


Where does it say you can only have one final ring circuit? Not in my copy of BS7671 (formerly the 16th edition of the Wiring regulations). Also you can have spurs from the consumer unit so I am afraid I don't agree with your assertion.

Frank Bryant


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Not wishing to be pedantic either :lol: but people like MK have changed to 32amp breakers not 30. pete

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Why do people say " not wishing to be pedantic " then go on and be so .. 
one of life's great puzzles.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think we need some input here from the king of pedantic ... :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*electric*

Hi

After all that, do I take it 6 amp should suffice or not?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rapide 

IMO .. Pay the extra €2 for the 16amps .. 6amp will only be enough for the fridge and battery charging..


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I NEVER said that their could only be ONE ring mains I said that the 13A sockets were connected to a ring mains 

One establisment that I worked in had a ring mains for EACH room

At ICI there was a seperate distribution board just for ring mains in each production area

I ahd a three phase supply into two homes that we lived in So what does that make us - Na industrial consumer or a domestic consumer???????????


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

PamNPete said:


> I NEVER said that their could only be ONE ring mains I said that the 13A sockets were connected to a ring mains
> 
> One establisment that I worked in had a ring mains for EACH room
> 
> ...


I have reread my original post on diversity and can find nothing to change in it. I suggest we agree to differ, in any case further discussion is so far off topic as to render suitable for a different site let alone a different forum.

Frank


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

*Microwave use without making enemies!*

We are thinking of installing a microwave in our van. Have read all the previous posts but basically --

We want to use a microwave on mains hook up only without an invertor. If we have, say a 6 amp supply and a 800 watt microwave, are we going to trip out ourselves and everyone else on site?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

microwaves will trip 6 amps.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

PamNPete said:


> I ahd a three phase supply into two homes that we lived in So what does that make us - Na industrial consumer or a domestic consumer???????????


I've got a 3 phase supply into just one house, so what does that make me?

Just wanted to add my contribution to try to make the longest thread


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

You must also remember that the wattage quoted, for items relying on electrical resistance, will vary with voltage.

To add another formula watts = volts x volts/resistance 

So an electrical heater quoted at 2000W at 240 Volts will provide a lower wattage output at 230 volts (wattage = 2000 x 230 x 230 / 240 / 240 = 1834)

Hence a 2000 W heater designed for 240 volts will draw 2000/230 = 8.7 amps but it will only draw 1834/230 = 8 amps at 230 Volts.

I have calculated these values very quickly so I hope my arithmetic is correct.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ginamo. Most of the foregoing has gone over my head. You will find that most microwaves these days have at least 5 power levels, ours ranged from 800w down to 400w, we have used it on 6 amps at low power levels many times.
Cheers Sid


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

djchapple said:


> You must also remember that the wattage quoted, for items relying on electrical resistance, will vary with voltage.
> 
> To add another formula watts = volts x volts/resistance
> 
> ...


This is true for resistive loads but not for inductive, which is what a M/Wave is.

Olley


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

May be enough has been said on this but I recon you'll get 220V max and more likly 200V. My be measure it at the input on your van.

So 220 x 6 = 1320W or more likley 200 x 6 = 1200W

You should be able to survive quite happily on this though.....

please let us know how you get on.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Microwave use without making enemies!*



Ginamo said:


> We are thinking of installing a microwave in our van. Have read all the previous posts but basically --
> 
> We want to use a microwave on mains hook up only without an invertor. If we have, say a 6 amp supply and a 800 watt microwave, are we going to trip out ourselves and everyone else on site?


I thought this thread was dead and buried, but the thing to remember Ginamo is the 800W is 800W of microwaves not the input power. You can normally reckon that the input power is 1.5 times the output power give or take. So your 800W will go up to 1200W which is getting on for 5A and close to tripping a 6A supply. ( for electricians amongst us- There is also the power factor to take care of, as it is not a restive load but the last time I measured the power factor of a microwave I was surprised to find it was near unity not the 0.8 I was expecting)

Regards Frank


----------

